# How Many Rbp's An Caribe



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

How many RBP's with a caribe or two can I hold comfortably in a 75g or 90g? I'm looking at upgrading an those two tanks will fit the space I have available. I'm wondering what I can house in that without later needing to upgrade. I don't want to over crowd my fish, I want them to be comfortable and happpy.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Ur options are kinda limited bud. I'd say 4 full grown RBP's, but even thats getting kinda tight IMO. I myself would go with only caribes, as I like them much more then RBP's. You could house 3 adult caribes in your 75G for awhile, but IMO as like the RBP its cramping. Caribes do get a good amount bigger then RBP's do. If you want both try 2 caribes and 2 reds. Don't be surprised if you have casualties also. A 75G is too small for a shoal IMO. Any 6ft. tank is desireable for a shoal, but then again this is my opinion.









If I was in your situation, I'd look into getting an 8-9"+ rhom of any variant and try growing that out.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Well I already have 3 juvenile rbp's in a 55g, I want to put a caribe in with them because I heard they are more aggresive and more outgoing. I know that depends mostly on the fish, but your chances are better with a Caribe as opposed to a rbp. I haven't bought the tank yet, I was just wanting to figure out what would fit me best before I upgraded. I don't want to buy a new tank and in a few months need another one lol.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

why dont you getta 120G? They are 4ft long by 24" wide. There you could do like 5-6 rbps and caribe. Caribe tend to be more pugnacious (bully) IMO...They eat quite a bit more too. I'd love to have some more caribes again one day.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

If your are looking for a "more aggressive" or "more outgoing" P Caribas won't do the trick if keeped in small groups (they do great in larger groups)... i agree your best bet is a 120g tank for a small Pygo "shoal"...


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah I just found the 120g set up today. Didn't know it exsisted. That is what I'm going to get. Trying to get my money together now. Going to have to do it in pieces though. The Fx5 filter is 500 bucks alone! I want to make my own stand too. I'll do a shoal of RBP's DO you think they will be more outgoing if I get a small group of them?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Usually they get a little more outgoing the bigger the group... keep in mind you can keep a large group for a while in there but eventually you should get rid of some of them, since a 120g tank is just enough for up to 4 Reds "for life"...


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

120g can only house 4 rbp's full grown comfortably? I was wanting to go with 7 for now but they are juveys. I would hate to have to get rid of any, I get attached easy lol. I guess i would need like a 180 - 200g for 7 full grown wouldn't I


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

7 juvi Reds should do great in a 120g for a looong while... But IMO you need at least a 180g for 6-7 Reds for life (full grown adults)...


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok that's what I'm wanting to go with, and probably will do. What would be a good solo P to put in my old tank? 55g. one that could live in there for a very long time, possibly life but something cool and outgoing that doesnt want to hide all the time. something that will go after the food. I like the gold ones but I like most all of them really lol


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

RR Spilo, or Maculatus, or Irritans, or any Pristobrycon species... just a matter of personal taste...


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I think you could have atleast 5 cariba. I had 4 7" reds in my 75gal and was considering 1-2 more. For the 55gal toss in a mac, ruby red spilo, elongatus, sanchezi or basically any serra specie.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok sounds good to me. Found someone on here with a 125g that lives about 2 hours from me. Looks like the warden is going to let me spend the cash so maybe this weekend will be upgrading my tank an in the market for some new RBP's an possibly a ruby red or something. Any good place for getting them since my local store can only get red belly's?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Check out the vendors from the site, ads on upper right of main page... (Aquascapeonline, SharkAquarium, AEaquatics)


----------

